# The Phantom Buck of Haycock Mountain



## Bearcarver (Feb 29, 2020)

I posted this 6 years ago, but I can't find it, so I'm posting it again, so I can put it in my Step by Step Index:




*The Phantom Buck of Haycock Mountain*​

Some of You Hunters should enjoy this.
I got a good one for you if this works:

When I was in 5th Grade, I wrote a story for school. We were supposed to make up a “Fiction” story, and write it. Then we had to read it to the class.
I made up a story about going hunting with my Dad on Haycock Mountain. The story was only about one short paragraph long, because 5th graders just don’t like to write a lot.

Then a few years later my Mother took the old story & stretched it out a bit into a real “Short Story”, and sent it to “The Pennsylvania Game News”, a monthly publication dedicated to anything having to do with hunting in PA. They published her story “The Phantom Buck of Haycock Mountain” in the December Issue of the Pennsylvania Game News, in 1964. Now in “December, 2014”, the Game News published a “Throw-Back” issue for their 50th Anniversary. It includes my Mother's & my Story on page 26 and 28.

Mom only made one mistake. In the story where she said my Dad used a 30-30-----It should have said he used a 30-40 Krag.

The story is a quick read, as it is only 2 short pages long:

Follow my instructions below & see if you’re able to read the story:

This is the PA Game News from Dec. 2014——Doing a Throw-Back Issue from Dec. 1964.

Click on the link below. Then at the top, click on “Next Page” until (2 clicks) you get to the Index Page.
Then on the index choose page #26—Phantom Buck of Haycock Mountain, by Mary A. Horne


Here’s The Link:
http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/pgc/...2/index.php#/0



Thanks, and let me know how you like it.


Bear


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 29, 2020)

I read it all and loved it Bear, talk about telling whoppers! RAY


----------



## Will Squared (Feb 29, 2020)

Good story.

Something similar happened to me when I was a kid. (back in the '60's). I went deer hunting one season with my Dad in the Southern Sierras.
Steep pine forest.
Dad had an old Springfield 30.06 bolt.
We were sitting on a log taking a break from the climb, back to the hillside, rifle between us.
A deer jumped right over us ! Kid you Not !
My Dad picked up the gun and shot, not even aiming, and the deer took off.
It was starting to  get late but we found a blood trail and followed it as it was getting dark.
Found the Buck !
Had to string it up but I remember stumbling back to camp in the dark holding onto the heart.
I was around 10.
True story.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 29, 2020)

LOL , that's a classic . Great story . Have to get me some Eli Mae biscuits for next Deer season .


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 29, 2020)

That's awesome bear! Reminds me of the first time my wife made homemade biscuits...could've used them to play hockey with. 

Ryan


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 29, 2020)

Great story! I'll have to read it to my son. Its awesome it was published not only once but twice! Thanks for sharing this I really enjoyed readung it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 29, 2020)

Will Squared said:


> Good story.
> 
> Something similar happened to me when I was a kid. (back in the '60's). I went deer hunting one season with my Dad in the Southern Sierras.
> Steep pine forest.
> ...



Thank You Wil.

Bear




sawhorseray said:


> I read it all and loved it Bear, talk about telling whoppers! RAY



Thank You Ray!!
Yup---A Whopper for sure.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 29, 2020)

That was a fun read, and it dripped with a 10 year-old's imagination.


----------



## gary s (Feb 29, 2020)

Great Story, Thanks for re-posting

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 29, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> LOL , that's a classic . Great story . Have to get me some Eli Mae biscuits for next Deer season .




Thank You Rich!!
Better get them before Jethro does!!

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Feb 29, 2020)

I enjoyed reading that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 29, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> That's awesome bear! Reminds me of the first time my wife made homemade biscuits...could've used them to play hockey with.
> 
> Ryan




Thank You Ryan!!

Bear


----------



## Braz (Feb 29, 2020)

Good story Bear. I remember writing, and reading, one of those grade school assignments. The subject was mom's cooking and it was quite a comedy hit when I read it. Not so funny later when Mom read it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 1, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Great story! I'll have to read it to my son. Its awesome it was published not only once but twice! Thanks for sharing this I really enjoyed readung it.




Thank You Travis!!
Appreciate that.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 1, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> That was a fun read, and it dripped with a 10 year-old's imagination.




Thank You Ray!!
I forgot about this story, until your post about your Novel.
Not a novel here, but a fun story.
It's even a better story, for people in this area who remember the talk about the Phantom Buck, back in those days.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## bill ace 350 (Mar 1, 2020)

Loved it. Brought me back to when I was that age and my father would take me and my brother hunting in the woods of Upstate New York.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 1, 2020)

Nice read. Yea, the imagination of a kid, priceless. . .


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 1, 2020)

gary s said:


> Great Story, Thanks for re-posting
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 1, 2020)

Steve H said:


> I enjoyed reading that. Thanks for sharing.




Thank You Steve!!
Glad you enjoyed it.

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 1, 2020)

great story bear, thanks for sharing it. don't know  why but I love the part when you said he was between  300-800 pounds, made me chuckle.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 2, 2020)

Great story. The old legends! Back when folks still had imagination. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 2, 2020)

Braz said:


> Good story Bear. I remember writing, and reading, one of those grade school assignments. The subject was mom's cooking and it was quite a comedy hit when I read it. Not so funny later when Mom read it.




Thank You Braz!!!
LOL---That wasn't your best move!!!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 2, 2020)

Awesome story nice write up by your Mom adding to your story.

Warren


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 2, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> talk about telling whoppers!





Bearcarver said:


> Yup---A Whopper for sure.


The biggest whopper is Mustard on the sandwich . I thought it was dried beef and mayo ,, hmm ?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 2, 2020)

bill ace 350 said:


> Loved it. Brought me back to when I was that age and my father would take me and my brother hunting in the woods of Upstate New York.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



Thanks Bill !
Yup---Before I was old enough to hunt, My brother & I used to go small game hunting with him, as dogs, to kick rabbits up for him, but we didn't have to Bark!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 2, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Nice read. Yea, the imagination of a kid, priceless. . .




Thank You Rider!!

Bear


----------



## bill ace 350 (Mar 2, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Bill !
> Yup---Before I was old enough to hunt, My brother & I used to go small game hunting with him, as dogs, to kick rabbits up for him, but we didn't have to Bark!!
> 
> Bear


Dad had the deer license and a 1903a3 Springfield, open sights.

I carried my very first rifle, a Winchester Model 190 semi-auto .22, for the rabbits and squirrels. 

My brother carried an Ithaca lever action single shot 12 gauge,  for the same.

I'm thankful for the memories. 

Still have that rifle... 

Won't ever part with it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 2, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> great story bear, thanks for sharing it. don't know  why but I love the part when you said he was between  300-800 pounds, made me chuckle.




Thanks Jim!!
Maybe 300 to 600???
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 3, 2020)

Bear, Great story,sounds like a great buck! Bisquits not so great!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 3, 2020)

SmokinEdge said:


> Great story. The old legends! Back when folks still had imagination. Thanks for sharing.



Thank You!!
Yup, We had some imagination back then. There was another small mountain near there that was popular for strange stories. We called it "Ghost Mountain", and it was very well known to Teenagers!

Bear




HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome story nice write up by your Mom adding to your story.
> 
> Warren



Thank You Warren!!
I learned more about writing from her than I did in school.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 3, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> The biggest whopper is Mustard on the sandwich . I thought it was dried beef and mayo ,, hmm ?



That's an easy one. My Sammy must have been Ham & Cheese (with Mustard).
This hunt was in Buck season---almost a year from the last Buck season.
So there was no Venison Dried Beef left. It usually only lasted a couple months.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 3, 2020)

bill ace 350 said:


> Dad had the deer license and a 1903a3 Springfield, open sights.
> 
> I carried my very first rifle, a Winchester Model 190 semi-auto .22, for the rabbits and squirrels.
> 
> ...




Sounds familiar:
My Dad used his 3040 Krag, made in 1889 his whole adult life.
I started out using his back-up 3040 Krag that had been his Brother's.
They both got them after serving in WW2 for I think it was $15 each.
My Dad loved that thing & shot over 100 deer with it over his lifetime.
They have sliding Military Open Sights, and he was deadly with it.
Then I went to a used British .303 for a couple years.
Then when I got out of the Army, I got a Brand New Winchester Model #88 Lever action .308.
I still have my #88 and both of my Dad's 3040 Krags.
I started out for small game with My Dad's old 12 Ga Single Shot, break-open Hammer gun.
Then at age 15 I got my Savage 24DL over&under with 22 cal over 20 Ga shotgun.
Used that thing from then until I quit hunting, as soon as My Son was bagging Deer.
I still have all those weapons & more in & around my corner gun cabinet.

Bear


----------



## bill ace 350 (Mar 3, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Sounds familiar:
> My Dad used his 3040 Krag, made in 1889 his whole adult life.
> I started out using his back-up 3040 Krag that had been his Brother's.
> They both got them after serving in WW2 for I think it was $15 each.
> ...


Nice!

I have my Dad's Springfield now.

I also have the very first deer rifle he and my mom bought me - Marlin 336 in .35 Remington!


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 3, 2020)

bill ace 350 said:


> I have my Dad's Springfield now.


I was gonna ask if you had it . I have an '03A3 Made by Smith Corona .


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 3, 2020)

crazymoon said:


> Bear, Great story,sounds like a great buck! Bisquits not so great!



Thank You CM !!
Yup, actually Great Writer, but not so Great a Cook.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## redheelerdog (Mar 3, 2020)

Nice story Bear. I recall many fond memories with my son hunting, reminded me of those "good ol days"

Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 4, 2020)

redheelerdog said:


> Nice story Bear. I recall many fond memories with my son hunting, reminded me of those "good ol days"
> 
> Thanks




Thank You John!!
Like many here, I could tell hunting stories forever.
There are sooo many!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 4, 2020)

zwiller
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## GATOR240 (Mar 4, 2020)

Great story Bear. I've read many Pa. .Game News but haven't subscribed for several years. I used to hate having to write stories in school.


----------



## fished (Mar 5, 2020)

Great story Bear.  Very creative  and entertaining for only 2 pages.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 5, 2020)

GATOR240 said:


> Great story Bear. I've read many Pa. .Game News but haven't subscribed for several years. I used to hate having to write stories in school.



Thank You Denny!!
LOL---The only Magazines My Dad ever got were "Pennsylvania Game News" and "Pennsylvania Angler".  And He saved every one of them.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 5, 2020)

fished said:


> Great story Bear.  Very creative  and entertaining for only 2 pages.




Thank You fished !!
That Buck was very popular in the 60s, around that area.

Bear


----------

